# Vmware Certified Professional on VSphere 5 test



## jackz (Sep 30, 2011)

Good news, Vmware Certified Professional on VSphere 5 certification test has been released by Exampdf. Exampdf now can provide you the latest VCP-510 study guides which can help you study and pass your certification test. The detailed information is as follows:

VMWare VCP-510 Exam

Exam Number/Code: VCP-510

Exam Name: Vmware Certified Professional on VSphere 5

Questions and Answers: 280 Q&amp;As

Updated: 09-27-2011


----------

